# Adding night sights to 92fs inox?



## jwc1980 (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone have any recommendations for adding night sights to a 92fs Inox. I tried to find one that already had it done from the factory but due to them being discontinued they is a very small supply where I live.


----------



## targa88 (Apr 18, 2006)

Meprolights are the standard issue on the 92 FS Brig Inox - that I have


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you have the type of 92 that has the front sight built into the slide - U need to contact trijicon directly. They will drill the front sight for you.

If you have a gun with dovetail sights, then you can order them from anyone online and just have a local smith change them for you.


----------

